# RTNETLINK answers: no such process. Ubuntu error



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm trying to set each interface on my ubuntu vm with a static IP. If i just do one interface its fine, but two no go. 

there's eth1 and eth2, no eth0 for some reason.

my /etc/network/interfaces:

auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet static
address 11.11.11.2
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 11.11.11.0
broadcast 11.11.11.255
gateway 11.11.11.1

auto eth2
iface eth2 inet static
address 10.10.10.1
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 10.10.10.0
broadcast 10.10.10.255

Then i run /etc/init.d/networking restart
It posts the error: RTNETLINK answers: no such process

eth1 get its static IP, but eth2 stick with 192.168.184.136 which VMware hands to it.

I've googled a bit, and this error generally is if you've specified a gateway on each interface, I havent done that here so not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 13, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I'm trying to set each interface on my ubuntu vm with a static IP. If i just do one interface its fine, but two no go.
> 
> there's eth1 and eth2, no eth0 for some reason.
> 
> ...



bridged or NAT ?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

host only these two NICs. Im connecting 3 virtual machines in a bus style network to test vpns. One of them has a NAT connection to my workstation, and its two NICs are fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 13, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> host only these two NICs. Im connecting 3 virtual machines in a bus style network to test vpns. One of them has a NAT connection to my workstation, and its two NICs are fine.



what program are you using? vmware? virtual box? and have you setup the amount of nics you want to emulate in the virtual program?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

vmware. i gave it two NICs through workstation. Adapter 1 is eth1, adapter 2 is eth2. Itll work fine if i  specify a gateway for both devices. But having a gateway for each connection is kinda dumb, as it wont know which is the proper way to send packets for an out of reach network.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 13, 2010)

try bridged instead of NAT.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a localhost one that isnt working. If they're bridged would they still be able to have their own network on the machine?

I basically want it like:

vm1 --- vm2 --- vm3--- host machine--- asa---- laptop

Each line of --- is a new network.
10.10.10.0, 11.11.11.0, 192.168.92.0, 200.200.200.0, 192.168.1.0


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 13, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> It's a localhost one that isnt working. If they're bridged would they still be able to have their own network on the machine?
> 
> I basically want it like:
> 
> ...



heh. well you want NAT. you should be able to assign each VM its own static IP. not sure why it is not working.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 13, 2010)

Well on vm3, eth0 is nat, and eth1 is static. When i was trying a config without the asa and laptop involved i was using NAT adapters initially. But i switched to localhost as they were doing a lot of dhcp requests to vmware. Yeah im not sure either. For now ive just removed the second default route from the table to make it work.


----------

